# Infrarot sicht !



## MoPB82 (18. Februar 2002)

also ich hab ein bild mit so einer art nachtsichtgerät gemacht und ist auch ganz cool für mich als n00b, aber als ich predator2 im TV gesehen hab hab ich versucht die PREDATORSICHT (infrarotsicht) in das bild einzufügen aber ich habs net geschafft . ( ich hab die 2 soldaten auch in farbe !)


----------



## AciDemon (18. Februar 2002)

ich kann mich jetzt nicht mehr genau erinnern, aber ich glaub der predator sieht glaub wie eine schlange...d.h.: warme sachen rot, kalte sachen blau/schwarz...(und halt mit abstufungen...):

soweit ich mir das vorstellen kann, kannst du das kaum mit filtern machen (wegen den unterschiedlichen farben), aber halt von hand schnell einfärben. sollte auch nicht so schwer sein...


----------



## TheVirus (18. Februar 2002)

Was du meinst ist ein wärme bild. Das stellt die temperaturen der Umgebung farblich dar. Diese Informationen sind in einem normalen bild nicht enthalten. Also müsstest du es per hand nachmalen.

So Long
TheVirus


----------



## nanda (18. Februar 2002)

zu bilder einer wärembildkamera gab´s letztens mal einen thread:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=9731


----------



## Mythos007 (18. Februar 2002)

Chellaz zusammen,

also ich habe mal das hier hinbekommen - sieht
doch eigentlich schon ganz nett aus ...

Bis dann dann euer Mythos


----------



## TheVirus (18. Februar 2002)

Naja, sieht ja ganz nett aus nur isses kein Wärme bzw. Infrarot bild. So wären die Haare bei die Wärmer als der Körper. Kann irgendwie nicht.

Im Grundgenommen ist der Körper rot und wird nach aussen hin immer kälter aber nie Blau. Umgebung ist meistens blau.

Es ist wirklich nicht einfach so ein Bild zu simulieren. Wenn's nur um den "effekt" geht dann geht's so ganz gut.

So Long
TheVirus


----------



## AciDemon (19. Februar 2002)

virus' worte in gottes ohr... 

i agree...


----------



## subzero (21. Februar 2002)

ich würde mi den film am besten nochma angucken..irgentwo saugen..einen screenie machen..und dann gehts..


----------

